# These are the same but different names?



## CanadaGuyEh (Mar 31, 2019)

These are the same but different names?



New Orleans, WorldMark New Orleans - Avenue Plaza
New Orleans, Wyndham Avenue Plaza


----------



## K2Quick (Mar 31, 2019)

Wyndham will sometimes allocate units in a development to both WM and to Club Wyndham.  Generally speaking, the standards of the soft goods will be higher for the Club Wyndham units but this probably varies from resort to resort.  But the inventory is not co-mingled (if you book through WM, you will not be assigned a Wyndham unit and vice versa).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 31, 2019)

It happens at about a dozen or more resorts.  I would have to go and count to give you the real number.  I did count and there are 24 shared resorts.

St Thomas, USVI - Elysian
Daytona Beach, FL - Ocean Walk
Pompano Beach, FL - Sea Gardens, Palm-Aire, Santa Barbara
Orlando, FL - Reunion
Galena, IL
Lake of the Ozarks, MO
Branson, MO
New Orleans, LA - Avenue Plaza
Grand Lake, OK
Austin, TX
Taos, NM
Pagosa Springs, CO
Steamboat Springs, CO
Bison Ranch, AZ
Pinetop, AZ
Rancho Vistoso, AZ
Lake Tahoe, NV - South Shore
Las Vegas, NV - Tropicana
Indio, CA
Anaheim, CA - Dolphins Cove, Anaheim
Angels Camp, CA


----------



## rhonda (Mar 31, 2019)

Adding to the comments above, sometimes a single property is split across multiple timeshare programs/clubs/systems where each system has a set inventory w/in the property but not the entire property.   So expect that some locations will have Worldmark, Wyndham, legacy owners from the original developer and more lounging around the pools together.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 31, 2019)

Avenue Plaza has Worldmark units, club wyndham units and the original weeks based units

the only difference in the units is that they put the spices in the Worldmark units


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 1, 2019)

FWIW Park City is two distinct resorts - not a shared resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 1, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> FWIW Park City is two distinct resorts - not a shared resort.



I corrected my list.  I was going by names and not looking at addresses.  Didn't realize Park City was separate.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 1, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> FWIW Park City is two distinct resorts - not a shared resort.



The Park City ones are separate, but right next to each other. 

Isn't Oceanside also two separate resorts? We were at the pier last week so drove by the Worldmark just to have a look, and I thought someone posted that the Wyndham was a better location.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 1, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> The Park City ones are separate, but right next to each other.
> 
> Isn't Oceanside also two separate resorts? We were at the pier last week so drove by the Worldmark just to have a look, and I thought someone posted that the Wyndham was a better location.



I did look it up and you are correct, they are two separate resorts as well.  Can't rely on naming conventions at Wyndham and Worldmark apparently.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 1, 2019)

These two resorts share a property line between each Resort's pool. Part of the new Wyndham is above the driveway access to the WMTC/RVC Property underground garage. Wyndham bought the property on which it built the Wyndham Resort from RVC.


----------

